# 3000 ford diesel engine turns over slow even with jumper cables???



## 2000silverz28 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 69 ford 3000 diesel that I just changed the water pump on. After I got everything back together I tried to start it and the battery was dead. I charged the battery but I think its bad. I hooked up jumper cables from my truck battery and it turns over but only a couple times and its really slow. 

What could I have done to cause this? Could it be the starter? I lost on this one. I'll take any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like a bad ground. Check and tighten the cables and starter itself. Make sure the battery is fully charged

Did it start well before you changed the water pump?


----------



## 2000silverz28 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes it started fine while being jumped off before the water pump. I may need to get a new battery.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you may well indeed have a bad battery. Take it to Autozone or your local auto store and have them load test it. Most places will do it for free.


----------



## ontarioparts (Oct 20, 2009)

jumper cables do have their disadvantages. The connections are dependent on the clips and that is not necessarily the best contacts. See if another battery can be bolted on like the old battery and then re-check to see if the engine starts properly or not.

best regards
Marlon Khan
Ford Tractor Parts


----------

